# Regardez vous les chaines de TV



## wip (27 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, 

Une discussion m'a donné l'envie de faire ce sondage:

Regardez vous les programmes qui passent à la TV ? Attention, je ne parle pas des gens qui regardent des DVDs, mais de ceux qui regardent des émissions, films, jeux etc...

En effet, de plus en plus de personnes semblent faire comme moi: S'en passer 

EDIT: Zut, le sondage n'apparait pas..

Je voulais mettre comme options:

1 - Non jamais.
2 - Rarement.
3 - Souvent.

Je peux apparement plus rajouter ce sondage en editant. Un modo peut supprimer le post ou le modifier ?

Merci 

/EDIT


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

L'est où le sondage? :casse: 

Pas de télé chez moi, et je m'en passe plus que bien. Mais il faut préciser, que le Net l'a chez moi supplanté. J'y passe pas mal de temps, pour toutes sortes de choses. Mais il m'arrive de regarder parfois des émissions TV après coup, via le Net.

Mais le fait de me poser devant une télé, sans autre but, et de zapper, non ça me manque pas.


----------



## wip (27 Avril 2006)

Merci beaucoup à celui qui réparé le sondage


----------



## gratteur-fou (27 Avril 2006)

Salut 

Je regarde vraiment la TV que très rarement...ya rien d'interressant qui passe, et puis c'est une source d'abrutissement 

Je préfère me faire de bons petits DVD :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Avril 2006)

moi ma tele elle est pas  branche a l'antenne alors c'est que pour ma game cube et mes zelda et mario kart adores ....


----------



## richard-deux (27 Avril 2006)

Je regarde la télé régulièrement.
Le soir vers 19-20 heures, elle est allumée et cela jusqu'à 1-2 heures du mat'.

Il y a toujours un programme qui m'intéresse.  

Le satellite propose une centaine de chaîne de TV differente et je trouve toujours un programme d'intéressant.  

Je vote: 3 - Souvent.

PS: en revanche, le sujet n'aurait-il pas sa place dans le bar?


----------



## Imaginus (27 Avril 2006)

Je ne regarde pas la TV.

-Les films datent de Mathusalem.
-J'ai horreur de la téléréalité.
-J'ai horreur des jeux TV.
-Les médias mentent en permanence
-Les contenu du PAF sont detenu par des presentateurs et leur boite de prod minable.
-J'ai la méteo sur mon Mac.
-J'ai mes infos en temps reel sur mon Mac.
-Je vais au cinema (quand le tarif n'est pas délirant).
-Je loue des DVD.


De la même maniere :

J'ecoute plus la radio.
-Plus de pub que de musique.
-Qualité de son inacceptable au 21eme siecle.
-Vulgarité des présentateurs.
-Je regarde les nouveaux titres sur l'ITMS
-J'ecoute les webradios thématiques sans pub.
-J'ecoute les podcasts.


Je ne supporte plus la pub et les programmes médiocres que nous passe en boucle la TV et la Radio.En gros leur existance et leur devenir m'indiffere totalement.


----------



## woulf (27 Avril 2006)

Ma consommation télévisuelle, c'est surtout des séries et des films, principalement sur les chaines cable/satellite. 
Pas de jeux  mais des documentaires, volontiers, pas plus tard qu'hier soir le "Des Racines et des ailes" sur Marseille était passionnant


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

Quand numéricable rame et que j'ai plus de connexion internet : Souvent


----------



## Macbeth (27 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai pas de télé depuis un petit moment déjà. Et je m'en porte très bien. En fait, je ne vois pas très quand j'aurais le temps de la regarder, ça m'obligerais à arrêter de bouquiner et de m'occuper de mes deux filles que j'adore ... ou de bosser quand je suis charette comme là.
Je suis d'avis que la Télé a fait preuve de son échec dans La mission d'éducation de masses que je lui attribuer...à tord vraissemblablement.
Dailleurs, cela fait déjà plusieurs fois que je lis ou écoute à la radio des sociologue et autres  journalistes et intelectuels divers annoncer la mort de la télé, amorcée depuis quelques temps déjà, depuis qu'elle ne propose quaziment plus que du divertissement ou en tout cas, que les g ens ne regardent plus que du divertissement (les chaines à thématique culturelles ne décollent pas).
Chaque société à la télé qu'elle mérite, paraît-il mais le discours qui consiste à dire que si les gens regardent ces émissions de "divertissement" c'est qu'ils en ont besoin. Alons donc,  évidemment ! Et les toxicomanes, évidemment qu'ils ont besoin de drogue...c'est pas pour ça que c'est bien qu'il en prennent.


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Je n'ai pas eu de télé pendant un an, et je m'en suis bien passé. Maintenant, j'ai un tuner de branché sur le mac, mais je regarde la télé rarement, environ 3h/semaine maximum, en plusieurs étapes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Avril 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de télé depuis un petit moment déjà. Et je m'en porte très bien. En fait, je ne vois pas très quand j'aurais le temps de la regarder, ça m'obligerais à arrêter de bouquiner et de m'occuper de mes deux filles que j'adore ... ou de bosser quand je suis charette comme là.
> Je suis d'avis que la Télé a fait preuve de son échec dans La mission d'éducation de masses que je lui attribuer...à tord vraissemblablement.
> Dailleurs, cela fait déjà plusieurs fois que je lis ou écoute à la radio des sociologue et autres journalistes et intelectuels divers annoncer la mort de la télé, amorcée depuis quelques temps déjà, depuis qu'elle ne propose quaziment plus que du divertissement ou en tout cas, que les g ens ne regardent plus que du divertissement (les chaines à thématique culturelles ne décollent pas).
> Chaque société à la télé qu'elle mérite, paraît-il mais le discours qui consiste à dire que si les gens regardent ces émissions de "divertissement" c'est qu'ils en ont besoin. Alons donc, évidemment ! Et les toxicomanes, évidemment qu'ils ont besoin de drogue...c'est pas pour ça que c'est bien qu'il en prennent.


au lieu de dire des betises .. bosses


----------



## Macbeth (27 Avril 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de dire des betises .. bosses



À merde t'as raison ..  

(en même temps, si ça se trouve, mon métier c'est de dire des conneries.... je devrais postuler à la télé moi.)


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

J'ai la télé avec canalsat par adsl, ce qui veut dire que pour tf1 et m6, ben faut repasser en hertzien. Donc, voilà déjà 2 chaines sur lesquelles je ne vais jamais. Je sais même pas ce qui s'y passe mais j'm'en doute alors ça m'suffit.

Pour le reste, presque comme Imaginus. CanalSat me permet d'avoir accès (c'est bien cher d'ailleurs) aux quelques programmes intéressants (de mon point de vue). Ca se limite à quelques reportages, quelques films, un peu de golf et basta... D'ailleurs, je me demande si je ne vais pas finir par virer la télé moi aussi...

Pour les infos, france info et liberation.fr, ça va trés bien. Ca doit bien faire 2 ou 3 ans que je n'ai pas maté un journal télévisé, même sur I-télé.

En fait, la télé n'est pas pour moi un divertissement, sauf pour les films, mais plus un vecteur d'information. Et plus ça va, plus le net supplante la télé. Dès qu'on peut chopper des retransmissions de quelques évènements sportifs en broadcast, ou en sportcast (tiens, ça s'rait bien), je vide ma téloche et j'en fais un aquarium...


----------



## wip (27 Avril 2006)

Merci de vos réponses 

Pour ma part, je ne regarde pas non plus la TV même si j'en ai une. Elle n'est pas branchée à l'antenne, mais à mon Mac et à la PS2.


----------



## macmiche (27 Avril 2006)

j'ai eu la télé 3 ans dans ma vie (j'ai 40 ans)
je suis une extraterrestre, mes enfants aussi (ils ne la réclament meme pas), mais quand je jette un coup d'il dans la lucarne magique, je ne regrette vraiment rien...
meme s'il ne faut pas tout jeter en bloc, c'est avant tout un outil d'aliénation et de décervelage, (il ne faut pas oublier que la plupart des gens ne regardent que les 3 chaines généralistes) premier outil de la société de consommation, et je suis étonnée qu'à part quelques timides actions du genre une semaine sans télé, aucun mouvement ne s'élève vraiment contre...


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

Tiens, une question : j'y connais pas grand chose, faut que je me renseigne un peu...

A quand le vrai streaming ? Enfin j'veux dire se passer de téloche, et avec juste un abo ADSL, un mac et un boitier, pouvoir recevoir juste les 5 chaines qui m'intéressent sans être obligé de prendre adsl + cable + magnéto + télé...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Avec Free, tu peux recevoir la télé sur ton ordinateur si tu es degroupé


----------



## jeromemac (27 Avril 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une discussion m'a donné l'envie de faire ce sondage:
> 
> ...



ben y'a pas l'option "ça dépend" 
car moi il es vrai que défois je peu passer une semaine en ne regardant que les infos, les guignols et des DVD, et défois je regarde les emissions, les films ... on a l'impression que les bons films c'est par période et tous en meme temps en général


----------



## richard-deux (27 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la télé avec canalsat par adsl, ce qui veut dire que pour tf1 et m6, ben faut repasser en hertzien. Donc, voilà déjà 2 chaines sur lesquelles je ne vais jamais. Je sais même pas ce qui s'y passe mais j'm'en doute alors ça m'suffit.



Pareil.  



			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pour les infos, france info et liberation.fr, ça va trés bien. Ca doit bien faire 2 ou 3 ans que je n'ai pas maté un journal télévisé, même sur I-télé.



En revanche, i>télé a perdu de son âme. 
Si je compare les émissions sur i>télé et LCI, ce sont les mêmes (le journal de l'international, et le journal du monde- y'a pas que la CAC- la bourse en action...). 

La chaîne que je regarde pour les infos, c'est Euronews.
C'est un journal comme ArteInfo mais qui dure 1/2 heure avec de l'international, de l'européen, du sport...


----------



## boddy (27 Avril 2006)

Ce fil est réservé pour ceux qui ne regardent pas la télé 
Parce que moi, je la regarde la télé, ça me détend. D'ailleurs je regarde un peu n'importe quoi : je ne la regarde pas pour m'instruire, mais pour me vider la tête.

Si vous me virez de ce fil, m'en fou, j'irais regarder Arabesque sur le cable


----------



## wip (27 Avril 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil est réservé pour ceux qui ne regardent pas la télé
> Parce que moi, je la regarde la télé, ça me détend. D'ailleurs je regarde un peu n'importe quoi : je ne la regarde pas pour m'instruire, mais pour me vider la tête.
> 
> Si vous me virez de ce fil, m'en fou, j'irais regarder Arabesque sur le cable


Ce fil est pour tout le monde .
C'est juste un sondage pour connaitre l'habitude des gens avec leur TV.

Par contre, ce que je n'arriverai pas à savoir avec un tel sondage, c'est si les gens regardent plus la TV qu'avant... :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

Ben disons que le libellé de ton sondage ne va pas t'aider non plus... Rarement pour les uns sera beaucoup pour les autres... Etc.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

Là, je me demande comment aurait tourné ce sujet... s'il avait été posté au Bar... 

Sinon, je suis assez sidéré de constater que la TV est quasiment considérée comme bien de première nécessité, au même titre que l'eau courante ou l'électricité. Je m'explique. Je viens d'emménager: appart et immeuble neuf. Les prises câbles ont été systématiquement mise en service. Ce qui fait que j'ai eu la joie de recevoir une facture de 80 francs (suisses, hein...) pour mon abonnemement au câble... que je n'ai jamais signé (!). Un coup de téléphone a résolu le problème, mais malgré tout je trouve ça assez parlant.

Evidemment, il est plus facile pour le propriétaire de l'immeuble, de mettre en route toutes les prises câbles des apparts de son immeuble, sachant que 95% des gens l'utiliseront... plutôt que les plomber toutes à l'origine. Mais en même temps, j'ai bien dû faire moi-même les démarches pour mettre en service ma ligne téléphonique...


----------



## wip (27 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Rarement pour les uns sera beaucoup pour les autres... Etc.


Comme dans tous les sondages


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me demande comment aurait tourné ce sujet... s'il avait été posté au Bar...
> 
> Sinon, je suis assez sidéré de constater que la TV est quasiment considérée comme bien de première nécessité, au même titre que l'eau courante ou l'électricité. Je m'explique. Je viens d'emménager: appart et immeuble neuf. Les prises câbles ont été systématiquement mise en service. Ce qui fait que j'ai eu la joie de recevoir une facture de 80 francs pour mon abonnemement au câble... que je n'ai jamais signé (!). Un coup de téléphone a résolu le problème, mais malgré tout je trouve ça assez parlant.
> 
> Evidemment, il est plus facile pour le propriétaire de l'immeuble, de mettre en route toutes les prises câbles des apparts de son immeuble, sachant que 95% des gens l'utiliseront... plutôt que les plomber toutes à l'origine. Mais en même temps, j'ai bien dû faire moi-même les démarches pour mettre en route ma ligne téléphonique...


 
Moi ce qui me sidère c'est que dans le dernier sondage Télérama, Arte est la chaine qui correspond le plus aux attentes des français, c'est pourtant l'une des moins regardées... Ptêt qu'ils ont pris le même panel que pour les magasins le dimanche...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

J'adore la Nouvelle Star sur M6, vous en pensez-quoi?









Nan, je déconne


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Demande à NED 

@Fondug : Les personnes sondés ne voulaient pas dire "J'adore regarder Cauet, Athur et compagnie" , ils preferent se faire mousser en disant "t'as vu le reportage sur les artistes en sibérie orientale au 19eme siecle, trop bien!"


----------



## Sandrine T (27 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me sidère c'est que dans le dernier sondage Télérama, Arte est la chaine qui correspond le plus aux attentes des français, c'est pourtant l'une des moins regardées... Ptêt qu'ils ont pris le même panel que pour les magasins le dimanche...


 
Dans un autre sondage de Télérama, les gens pensaient que TF1 était la chaîne qui réprésentait mieux le service public... Je travaille à TF1...et ici on sait bien que l'on ne fait pas du SERVICE PUBLIC 

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec vous sur le coté déplorable de la TV...Ma grand mère qui a 92 ans, reste en contact avec le monde via ce média...Elle a les yeux trop fatigués pour lire la presse quotidienne...Elle ne sort plus trop de chez elle... Je trouve que ça évite surement aux gens de s'isoler encore plus...mais ce n'est pas pour ca que l'on diffuse de la qualité...loin de là !!!:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

Sandrine T a dit:
			
		

> Ma grand mère qui a 92 ans, reste en contact avec le monde via ce média...Elle a les yeux trop fatigués pour lire la presse quotidienne...Elle ne sort plus trop de chez elle... Je trouve que ça évite surement aux gens de s'isoler encore plus...mais ce n'est pas pour ca que l'on diffuse de la qualité...loin de là !!!:rose:


 
Oui, sans doute, mais faut-il s'en réjouir pour autant.


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

Sandrine T a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre sondage de Télérama, les gens pensaient que TF1 était la chaîne qui réprésentait mieux le service public... Je travaille à TF1...et ici on sait bien que l'on ne fait pas du SERVICE PUBLIC
> 
> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec vous sur le coté déplorable de la TV...Ma grand mère qui a 92 ans, reste en contact avec le monde via ce média...Elle a les yeux trop fatigués pour lire la presse quotidienne...Elle ne sort plus trop de chez elle... Je trouve que ça évite surement aux gens de s'isoler encore plus...mais ce n'est pas pour ca que l'on diffuse de la qualité...loin de là !!!:rose:


 
Ben tu sais, c'est surtout qu'il y a un bouton marche / arrêt sur la télé et que (trop) souvent beaucoup se plaignent mais oublient ce bouton.

Si TF1, ou d'autres (parce j'mets un peu dans le même sac la 6, antenne 2, fr3, etc) proposent les programmes qu'ils proposent c'est bien que l'audience est là. On a la télé qu'on mérite...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

C'est ici le sujet sur Cauet?... Hum...


----------



## al02 (27 Avril 2006)

Pour la télé, je regarde surtout les documentaires (La 5 est super pour cela, ainsi qu'ARTE), le J.T (de JPP), les emissions culinaires (Petitrenaud), Thalassa, Envoyé spécial, Zone Interdite, Capital.. etc.. etc.

Quelques émissions sportives aussi, le Tour de France en montagne, c'est magique.



Pour les nostalgiques de la télé de PAPA, je viens de trouver ceci sur les news Google :

Les archives de la télé pour tous.



> Jeudi 27 avril, l'Institut national de l'audiovisuel (INA), la plus grosse banque de données audio et vidéo du monde, inaugure son site www.ina.fr : le grand public pourra revivre soixante-dix ans de radio et soixante ans de télévision à travers des dizaines de milliers d'extraits ou d'émissions intégrales, jusqu'ici réservés aux chercheurs et universitaires qui se rendaient à la Bibliothèque nationale de France (BNF) et aux professionnels de l'audiovisuel.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la télé, je regarde surtout les documentaires (La 5 est super pour cela, ainsi qu'ARTE), le J.T (de JPP), les emissions culinaires (Petitrenaud), Thalassa, Envoyé spécial, Zone Interdite, Capital.. etc.. etc.
> 
> Pour les nostalgiques de la télé de PAPA, je viens de trouver ceci sur les news Google :
> 
> Les archives de la télé pour tous.


Tu parles de ça peut-être. 


Il est en rade depuis ce matin 


_edit : toasted par l'edit de al02..._


----------



## al02 (27 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de ça peut-être.
> 
> 
> Il est en rade depuis ce matin
> ...



Oui, effectivement, on ne peut pas y accéder !


----------



## Yanne (27 Avril 2006)

A la naissance de notre premier gosse on a arrêté le cable, les quatres chaînes publiques hertziennes (2 francophones, 2 néerlandophones), Canal+ en clair (guignols!) + VHS/DVD étant largement suffisant et facilement gérable au niveau de contenu...Il y a quelques semaines la télécommande de mon vénérable (1989) BeO rend l'ame, j'hésite quelques temps ($$$!) mais finalement la nouvelle pièce repose fièrement devant la télé, mais... depuis son arrivé personne ne l'a touchée......170 euroballes (sont fous, ces Danois!)... grrrrr :sick: !!! 

C'est pour vous dire...télé chez moi c'est du has-been


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Avril 2006)

Salut,
Moi je laisse très souvent la télévision en marche, mais je la regarde peu.
Je fonctionne surtout par thème. 
C'est à dire que si je regarde la télé ça sera pour passer sur une chaine info pour les informations, une chaine de cuisine si j'en ai besoin, la chaine de NBA si je veux voir un match de basket. Mais je ne regarde plus les chaines généralistes depuis que j'ai le satelite (depuis 7 ans environ).

*DW*


----------



## rubren (27 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part il y a déjà un bout de temps que j'ai viré cette satané télé...  

De toute manière pour y regarder ce que j'y vois quand je vais chez des amis en plus de l'économie sur la redevance c'est un vrai bonheur de ne plus l'avoir.


----------



## urgo94 (27 Avril 2006)

Je regarde encore quelques émissions Comme C dans l'air avec Yves Calvi,quand le theme m'interesse,les films que je n'ai jamais vu ce qui devient rare ,énormémént de redif!.

Sinon,pour faire court voir le post d'Imaginus qui correspond bien a mes sentiments sur la TV.


----------



## Virpeen (27 Avril 2006)

Pas souvent... 
D'ailleurs, j'en profite pour demander si personne ne voudrait échanger un iMac 20" contre un écran plat ?  On ne sait jamais... :rose:   :rateau:


----------



## wip (2 Mai 2006)

Je suis quand même content de voir grâce à ce sondage que les gens ne font pas tous la même chose le soir  C'est beaucoup plus sain comme ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Je suis quand même content de voir grâce à ce sondage que les gens ne font pas tous la même chose le soir  C'est beaucoup plus sain comme ça


Tout à fait. 
Certains soirs je regarde TF1, et d'autres c'est M6.


----------



## wip (2 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait.
> Certains soirs je regarde TF1, et d'autres c'est M6.


Du moment que d'autres regardent Arte ou Jimmy, c'est le principale 

Non, ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il faut de tout pour faire un monde, et j'avais peur que tout le monde finisse par faire comme son voisin. Rien qu'en voyant comment les gens se sont chaussés ses dernières années, ça me foutait les jetons. On a eu 2 ans de Puma, et là, on attaque le deuxième de Converse... Et les Doc's Martins alors hein ?? C'est de la M*rde ??


----------



## woulf (3 Mai 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Du moment que d'autres regardent Arte ou Jimmy, c'est le principale
> 
> Non, ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il faut de tout pour faire un monde, et j'avais peur que tout le monde finisse par faire comme son voisin. Rien qu'en voyant comment les gens se sont chaussés ses dernières années, ça me foutait les jetons. On a eu 2 ans de Puma, et là, on attaque le deuxième de Converse... Et les Doc's Martins alors hein ?? C'est de la M*rde ??



Bah non, ce sont des cycles 
Mais les Doc, ça reste un grand classique, comme les converse le furent pendant trèèèès longtemps avant de redevenir à la mode


----------



## Giam_ (3 Mai 2006)

Plus du tout depuis que je suis à Paris.
Je m'en passe naturellement si je puis dire. Si, il y a peut-être ARTE qui me manque avec son journal du soir franco-allemand et France 5 aussi avec son C dans l'air devant lequel j'avais pris l'habitude de m'endormir :sleep: c'était bien  


Je n'ai plus le temps de ça.  

et surtout : ça me fait mal de payer une redevance pour les chaînes privés à la ..n


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

ça tombe bien, la redevance c'est pour les chaines publiques.


----------



## wip (3 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, la redevance c'est pour les chaines publiques.


Wouais, c'est dingue le nombre de gens qui pensent payer la redevance pour TF1, alors que cette chaine ne vie que de la pub... et des nombreux produits dérivés


----------



## Pifou (3 Mai 2006)

Réponse 3 : Souvent ... trop souvent, plus souvent qu'il ne faudrait :mouais:   
Je ne sais plus qui disait plus haut dans cette discussion, qu'il (elle ?) regardait la TV pour se détendre, se vider la tête ... c'est également mon cas, après la journée de boulot et la fin de journée à s'occuper de mes deux pitchounets de 1 et 3 ans :love: , j'aime me vautrer dans mon canapé pour regarder un film ou un reportage, bon ou moins bon parfois (comme _woulf_, j'ai bien aimé _Des racines & des ailes_ sur Marseille récemment  ; marseillais depuis quelques années, j'y ai appris pas mal de choses). Disons que je regarde la TV 3 à 4 soirs par semaine (soit un total de 6 à 10 h) ... souvent, trop souvent, plus souvent qu'il ne faudrait


----------



## Sandrine T (3 Mai 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Wouais, c'est dingue le nombre de gens qui pensent payer la redevance pour TF1, alors que cette chaine ne vie que de la pub... et des nombreux produits dérivés


 
C'est la pub...à 99 % qui fait vivre...et le sponsoring les produits dérivés sont souvent à d'autres structures...A une époque la télématique nous faisait bien vivre...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Mai 2006)

J'ai aussi laissé tomber la Télé.... 

C'est dommage, elle est plutôt en bon état. Dans quelques mois, je vais déménager, et je me demande si je vais la prendre....

En tout cas, savoir où est la prise téléphonique me tracasse bien plus que de savoir où est la prise TV. Je me suis même pas soucié de savoir si les prises sont reliés à une quelconque antenne ! C'est pour dire !: D

J'attend de voir ce que ça deviens avec la TNT... puis quand je prendrais un studio d'étudiant, je pense que le meuble à télé va recevoir quelques classeurs en plus.


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mai 2006)

Entre rarement et souvent, il me semble qu'il y a un océan de différence!!!

Autre chose (et rares sont ceux qui croient ça): je trouve beaucoup plus sain de regarder la télé le soir que de surfer toute la soirée.

Être sur le net, c'est automatiquement se bloquer des autres autour de soi. Beaucoup plus facile de discuter, de s'affairer et de s'occuper des nôtres devant la télé que devant l'ordi... 

Internet, créé un monde de solitude... et difficile de ne pas devenir addict.  

Je trouve la télé est plus facile à éteindre.


----------



## wip (3 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Entre rarement et souvent, il me semble qu'il y a un océan de différence!!!
> 
> Autre chose (et rares sont ceux qui croient ça): je trouve beaucoup plus sain de regarder la télé le soir que de surfer toute la soirée.
> 
> ...


Ca dépend un peu du mode de communication que tu utilises avec le net. J'ai personnellement fait pleins de connaissances sur le net, et je me suis fait beaucoup de vrais amis sur le net. Par contre, j'ai jamais rencontré personne grace à la TV...
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, le net peut-être un "isolant" aussi.
Bref, il faut le prendre comme un outil, et comme chacun sait, c'est pas l'outil qui compte, mais l'utilisation qu'on en fait


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Mai 2006)

Je ne regarde que les infos et les guignols et Kaamelott  parfois quelques films bons qui passent et je n'ecoute jamais la radio, (trop de la merde ouppp :rose


----------



## Hippocampe (3 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Entre rarement et souvent, il me semble qu'il y a un océan de différence!!!


idem.

quand on a pas le temps de lire la presse quotidienne, et histoire de savoir *au minimum* ce qui se trame dans le pays et le monde, ben un petit zyeutage du JT (même si les journalistes me sortent par les yeux et que leur manière de traiter les sujets m'exaspère au plus haut point... le côté positif: ça forge un peu l'esprit critique) le soir permet de se tenir un peu au courant.
On peut aussi de temps en temps tomber sur un documentaire ou un débat intéressant, un film... 
Par ailleurs, regarder la télé peut aussi rentrer dans le cadre de son boulot à la fac. Préparant un thèse sur la pub, ben je regarde un peu ce qui se fait en la matière.

Je ne vote pas, parce qu'aucunes propositions ne correspond à la consommation que je fait de la télé, parce qu'on peut regarder la télé ni rarement, ni souvent, de manière ponctuelle mais plus que rarement et moins que souvent.


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mai 2006)

Tiens, justement, à Montréal, on a une excellente radio publique (Radio-Canada, section radio, radio la plus écoutée à Montréal, d'ailleurs), qui n'a aucune pub, et cette radio est de grande qualité, vraiment. C'est ce que j'écoute le plus, quand je suis au Québec. Quelques fois, je m'y plogue sur le net aussi.




			
				wip a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend un peu du mode de communication que tu utilises avec le net. J'ai personnellement fait pleins de connaissances sur le net, et je me suis fait beaucoup de vrais amis sur le net. Par contre, j'ai jamais rencontré personne grace à la TV...
> Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, le net peut-être un "isolant" aussi.
> Bref, il faut le prendre comme un outil, et comme chacun sait, c'est pas l'outil qui compte, mais l'utilisation qu'on en fait



En effet, wip, tout à fait d'accord avec toi.

Je me suis fait un tas de connaissances sympa aussi sur le net! Des personnes (françaises et québécoises) avec qui je suis toujours en contact. Et que je vois durant mes déplacements. J'ai même pu me faire opérer rapidement au Québec grâce à une super copine du net..., et c'est excellent, ça, je ne le cache pas. Ça été une découverte incroyable, pour l'expatriée que je suis, de savoir que je pouvais rencontrer des personnalités intéressantes que je n'aurais jamais pu connaître sans le net.

Même mon frère a rencontré sa femme, via le net, ils ont un kid maintenant 

Rencontrer, là n'est pas la question, c'est l'utilisation quotidienne - telle que la télé - qui massacre un peu notre esprit. 

Il faudrait aussi prendre la TV comme un outil, dans ce cas. Outil d'information, outil de divertissement, et fermer les deux, quand on sait très bien qu'il le faut 

Tout le problème est là, à mon avis: la capacité de tourner le bouton off.

Bof, ça fini toujours comme ça: la modération a bien meilleur goût.     

---

Finalement, je l'écoute modérément, ici. Quoique quasiment chaque soir (pas la fin de semaine). Et TV5, presque exclusivement. 

Ché pas pourquoi, mais je trouve que la TV rapproche notre couple :love: :love: :love:    Doit être plate à mort, TV5


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose (et rares sont ceux qui croient ça): je trouve beaucoup plus sain de regarder la télé le soir que de surfer toute la soirée.
> 
> Être sur le net, c'est automatiquement se bloquer des autres autour de soi. Beaucoup plus facile de discuter, de s'affairer et de s'occuper des nôtres devant la télé que devant l'ordi...
> 
> ...


Forcément qu'il est plus facile autre chose devant la télé... puisque c'est un média passif, on regarde, on n'a pas le moyen d'interagir sur ce qu'il s'y passe si ce n'est en appuyant sur le bouton de la télécommande.

Après quant au fait qu'Internet crée un monde de solitude... c'est un autre débat, partiellement vrai, mais tout dépend de l'usage que l'on en fait, du temps qu'on y passe, et du recul qu'on prend, ou pas. On ne se coupe pas forcément du monde en passant du temps sur le Net. Evidemment que si l'on reste planté devant son écran... Mais le Net réserve de belles rencontres... dans la vraie vie. 

Puis... y a les AES.


----------



## trevise (3 Mai 2006)

Je ne regarde plus la TV depuis que je suis à nouveau amoureux 

Sérieusement, comme beaucoup ici, je me détache progressivement de la TV en passant de moins en moins de temps devant. Je ne sais pas si c'est l'âge (passé la trentaine, oups) ou le niveau de plus en plus minable de ce média (je me souviens de l'époque ou M6 était une chaine intelligente et décalée, avec une foultitude de petits magazine très bien faits et révolutionnaires pour l'époque - c'était juste avant loft Story).Je suis maintenant un peu comme un fumeur qui se reveille un matin en n'ayant plus envie d'allumer sa clope.


----------



## Virpeen (3 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais le Net réserve de belles rencontres... dans la vraie vie.
> 
> Puis... y a les AES.


Hihi !  Moi je suis d'accord avec ça !!!!!! :love: 
Internet comme moyen de s'exprimer librement et de rencontrer des gens adorables en vrai... Vivent les AES !!!! :love:


----------



## Giam_ (3 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, la redevance c'est pour les chaines publiques.



Donc j'écoute France Inter, France Culture, FIP... gratuitement !  


> à Link : on ne doit pas écouter les mêmes choses à la radio justement.


----------



## DandyWarhol (3 Mai 2006)

C'est marrant, en lisant ce fil, on a l'impression que personne n'ose avouer qu'il regarde la télé.. comme si il fallait se justifier de quelque chose.. 
*DW*


----------



## Giam_ (3 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, justement, à Montréal, on a une excellente radio publique (Radio-Canada, section radio, radio la plus écoutée à Montréal, d'ailleurs), qui n'a aucune pub, et cette radio est de grande qualité, vraiment. C'est ce que j'écoute le plus, quand je suis au Québec. Quelques fois, je m'y plogue sur le net aussi.



Excellentissime oui  j'apprends pas mal des USA via ce média (et du Canada évidemment)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

En m'installant avec mon copain, il m'a interdit la télé.
J'avoue, j'étais accro, personnellement je ne faisais absolument rien devant l'écran ...
A part regarder ... Même si c'étais inintéressant, ce qui faisait hurler mon entourage.
Genre on me pose une question et je réponds un peu plus tard : "tu disais".

Depuis, je ne m'en porte pas plus mal, j'ai découvert que j'avais beaucoup de temps, je me plaignais que j'en manquais avant. 

Pour ce qui est des infos, je trouve que finalement je suis plus au fait de l'actualité qu'avant. France info a depuis remplacé NRJ, ou autres le matin. Je lis plus la presse.

Et surtout je voix beaucoup moins de pub. Et quand il m'arrive de me retrouver zappette en main, d'une je ne peux m'empêcher de zapper comme avant mais de deux, je ne supporte plus les pubs. J'ai l'impression qu'elles sont plus agressives qu'il y a trois ans, qu'il y en a beaucoup plus et qu'il y a beaucoup plus de produits sur le marché en un si petit laps de temps. 

Je me trouve donc dans la situation où je ne peux m'enpêcher de regarder cette écran tout en savant que je perd mon temps ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mai 2006)

Giam: sympa! Ce serait intéressant de connaître les émissions que tu aimes 

---

TV5: presque pas de pub. Et info assez intéressantes. 

Et puis... interdire obligatoirement  en amor, ça mène où??? :love: 

J'ai pour mon dire que quand on est accro à de quoi, et qu'on en est privé, on trouve un autre truc à s'accrocher  

---



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> En m'installant avec mon copain, il m'a interdit la télé.
> J'avoue, j'étais accro, personnellement je ne faisais absolument rien devant l'écran ...
> A part regarder ... Même si c'étais inintéressant, ce qui faisait hurler mon entourage.
> Genre on me pose une question et je réponds un peu plus tard : "tu disais".
> ...


----------



## .Steff (3 Mai 2006)

Chez moi j'ai que la 1, la 2 et la 3 et la 4 quand c'est en clair. Alors ca limite pas mal l'(utilisation de la téloche hein....
Tout facon y'a jamais bien grand chose à part quelque film et des emissions bien de temps en temps...


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Mai 2006)

J'ai pas la télé, je viens juste de remonter de la cave mon tuner qui y croupissait depuis quelques années, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il n'y retourne pas d'ici peu, même FIP me déçoit...


----------



## Claude number X (3 Mai 2006)

Ca alors  A part 2 ou 3, personne ici ne regarde la TV !!! On se demande ou il sont les 40% qui ont voté souvent !

Le Mac c'est trop chère et y'a plus de $$ pour la TV ou le MacUser élitiste n'est pas qu'un mythe ???
Je bouffe des DVD et je regarde beaucoup la TV. Sur un créneau de 20h à 3h du mat. Généralement avec mon portable sur les genoux (que je pose pour certains programmes), parfois le son de la TV coupé pour écouter aussi de la musique (pas de radio)

Je zappe beaucoup (sauf pendant les films), regarde de tout. Je ne dispose que des 6 chaines (mais pas de canal en clair)
Outre les films et les infos, pas mal d'émissions hebdo : Tracks, capital, Zone interdite les courts métrages, les clips les docus animaliers, scientifiques, ethnologiques, quelques séries sympas (cette année la grille étant plutôt minable de ce coté)
Bref de tout, à part de la TV réalité, mais ma copine est branché StarTruc sur M6 alors je peux parfois tomber dessus et y trouver certaines qualités.
L'autre nuit y'avait Vixen qui passait sur Arte  j'ai failli me rabatre sur histoire naturelle, heuresement que la programmation des clips sur M6 était sympa  

Bon j'y vais, y'a les experts qui commencent sur TF1 et faut que j'arrache la télécommande des mains de ma copines qui tient à assister à l'élimination du jour de stars 6.


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Mai 2006)

Pour les DVD j'ai mon vidéoprojo. Les Russ Meyer je les avais quasiment tous en VHS, je les ai quasiment tous en DVD, ainsi que _Deadly wheapons_, _Double agent 73_ et quelques autres merveilles... et sur un écran de 2m40 de large, je te dis pas comment ça rend !  

Sinon à part ça, en ce moment je lis _L'art de l'oisiveté_ de Herman Hesse, un type qui savait vivre et qui était loin d'être con, comme disait Fucius


----------



## Claude number X (4 Mai 2006)

Bof  
j'm'en suis tapé 15-20 minutes, histoire de pas mourir idiot. Ca a quand même piqué ma curiosité ces organes démesurés sur Arte, il a fallu que je sorte mon programme TV pour identifier le film.
Ca reste largement au dessus du porno contemporain. Ca fait vraiment film de genre avec un code bien particulier, un bon sens du cadre mais de la a me taper la trilogie :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je ne regarde que les infos et les guignols et Kaamelott  parfois quelques films bons qui passent et je n'ecoute jamais la radio, (trop de la merde ouppp :rose



_Pour le coup Link, tu manques un peu d'infos précises__...

*CA MARCHE!!!!!!*

    :rateau:
_


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Mai 2006)

Une trilogie... Va falloir que tu révises un peu tes infos sur Russ Meyer... Sinon, oui il est un des pilliers de ce qu'on appelle le genre « sexploitation », cinéma commercial américain cheap qui a eu son heure de gloire dans les 60's avant l'avènement du porno, et jusque dans les 70's.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon à part ça, en ce moment je lis _L'art de l'oisiveté_ de Herman Hesse, un type qui savait vivre et qui était loin d'être con, comme disait Fucius




Tu m'étonnes, dans mon top 5 des écrivains qui ont changé ma vie, j'ai d'ailleurs pas lu ce livre, je le rajoute tout de suite à ma shopping list  :love:


----------



## al02 (4 Mai 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon à part ça, en ce moment je lis _L'art de l'oisiveté_ de Herman Hesse, un type qui savait vivre et qui était loin d'être con, comme disait Fucius



La culture, c'est comme la ***fiture !


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Mai 2006)

Ah ! une formule toute faite en guise de pensée, ça faisait longtemps... 

Je disais ça surtout pour rappeler qu'il existe bien d'autres loisirs que la télé et autre (multi)média. J'aurais pu évoquer le tarot, le fromage ou la marche à pied (sur l'air de la chanson d'Henri Salvadore bien sûr)


----------



## coolattitude (4 Mai 2006)

Moi à part _France 5_ pour tout ce qui est documentaires, reportages. Sinon quand ma copine est au boulot et moi à la maison, c'est musique cd ou radio sur internet.


----------



## yret (4 Mai 2006)

ce sondage reflète t-il vraiment l'opinion des forumeurs...?
car "souvent" s'entend, il me semble, par au moins une fois par jour même si ce n'est que 15 minutes...et "rarement" par une fois tous les 15 jours peut-être...

Pour ma part, j'ai répondu "souvent" mais il m'arrive régulièrement que de l'allumer 5 minutes le temps de constater que les programmes du soir ne me conviennent pas... 

J'ai essayé il y a quelques jours la TNT et franchement, le peu que j'ai vu, ne m'a pas incité à m'en équiper ! je préfère encore les chaînes traditionnelles pour quelques émissions et quelques bons films ou reportages


----------



## wip (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour yret 

C'est vrai que ce sondage n'est pas très précis  car à mon avis chacun à une perception différente des souvent/rarement etc... Pour certains, souvent sera tous les jours, et pour d'autre, ça sera 2 fois par semaine. Bref, si ce sondage était à refaire, c'est vrai que je ferais autrement. Ceci dit, il me donne quand même une petite idée de ce que font les forumeurs. Et j'ai l'impression que ces derniers sont un peu moins accro à la TV que la France en générale.
Pour ma part, je regarde la TV environ 1 fois par mois (en moyenne), et encore, c'est souvent quand je me retrouve chez des amis. Mais je peux très bien ne pas la voir du tout pendant 6 mois.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour yret
> 
> C'est vrai que ce sondage n'est pas très précis  car à mon avis chacun à une perception différente des souvent/rarement etc... Pour certains, souvent sera tous les jours, et pour d'autre, ça sera 2 fois par semaine. Bref, si ce sondage était à refaire, c'est vrai que je ferais autrement. Ceci dit, il me donne quand même une petite idée de ce que font les forumeurs. Et j'ai l'impression que ces derniers sont un peu moins accro à la TV que la France en générale.



Oui, mais aussi, et j'ai pour ma part plutôt répondu à la question «Avez-vous un poste TV?», que «Regardez-vous la télévision?». Ce qui n'est pas tout à fait pareil. 

Pas mal de gens n'ont probablement pas de télévision, mais par contre, il est difficile de ne pas regarder, du tout, la télévision, tant il est difficile d'en réchapper. Chez moi, je ne la regarde pas... j'en ai pas... Mais chez des potes (je sens venir la Coupe du monde de foot ), chez mes parents parfois, ou au boulot il arrive que la télé soit allumée (oui, oui), et donc que je la regarde.


----------



## jeromemac (4 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais aussi, et j'ai pour ma part plutôt répondu à la question «Avez-vous un poste TV?», que «Regardez-vous la télévision?». Ce qui n'est pas tout à fait pareil.
> 
> Pas mal de gens n'ont probablement pas de télévision, mais par contre, il est difficile de ne pas regarder, du tout, la télévision, tant il est difficile d'en réchapper. Chez moi, je ne la regarde pas... j'en ai pas... Mais chez des potes (je sens venir la Coupe du monde de foot ), chez mes parents parfois, ou au boulot il arrive que la télé soit allumée (oui, oui), et donc que je la regarde.


une télé au boulot !! nondidiou mon reve  déja que la musique (et autres ipod) sont à peine toléré... préfére parler des dernieres trépidation d'un de nos employé "bo gars, tombeur" que de bosser ou d'ecouter de la bonne musique :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## yret (4 Mai 2006)

et j'espère que tu as collé plusieurs pommes dessus jeromemac !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pour mon dire que quand on est accro à de quoi, et qu'on en est privé, on trouve un autre truc à s'accrocher
> ---



J'ai dut relire deux fois mais j'ai compris  
Juste après avoir manqué de télé, j'ai eut le net    

"tu disais ?"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

J'aimerai bien un petit logiciel comme PPStream sur PC.
Car je suis de NBA et c'est dur de regarder la NBA sur le web vu que maintenant.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Mai 2006)

j'aime bien la télé pour piocher des infos sur plein de domaines .. je n'en suis pas esclave .. ( le net , par contre ...:rateau: )  je me tiens au courant .. je peux comprendre ce qui influence les momes .. 
sinon, comme beaucoup d'autres, ici, la radio generaliste (style europe1)des le matin , c'est top  
faudrait faire un sondage "plutot radio ou télé?"


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Rarement pour moi, surtout depuis que je suis étudiant et que j'habite dans un appart sans télé  Sinon quand je suis chez mes parents j'aime bien regarder les infos et quelques films et / ou séries mais sans plus...


----------



## Claude number X (5 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la télé pour piocher des infos sur plein de domaines .. je n'en suis pas esclave .. ( le net , par contre ...:rateau: )  je me tiens au courant .. je peux comprendre ce qui influence les momes ..
> sinon, comme beaucoup d'autres, ici, la radio generaliste (style europe1)des le matin , c'est top
> faudrait faire un sondage "plutot radio ou télé?"



Voila, c'est également mon point de vu (sans la radio, le matin c'est toujours musique : CD ou iPod et au boulot également)
J'ai également besoin de me tenir un minimum informé de "keskifékifélédjneuz"
Et même dans les programmes les plus merdiques, on trouve souvent matière à apprendre, pomper, détourner...


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dut relire deux fois mais j'ai compris
> Juste après avoir manqué de télé, j'ai eut le net
> 
> "tu disais ?"



OK, "auquel s'accrocher" 

Avec l'accent, la voix, le regard, ça aurait été plus sympa, je le reconnais 

Finalement, plus précisément, je voulais dire que lorsque l'on "souffre" d'une dépendance, c'est qu'habituellement, il n'y en a pas qu'une seule...

Donc, est-ce que la télé serait une dépendance nocive, si on l'écoute à tous les soirs? Même chose pour le net?

Mais bon, c'est au bar qu'on devrait en discuter...  :love:


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2006)

Un poste de télé en sursis, une mauvaise réception après annulation de l'abo cable, pas le fric à mettre dans une carte TNT dans mon Mac, ma consommation télévisuelle baisse de plus en plus.

Je dois regarder une soirée Arte par semaine, mais j'oublie de plus en plus.
Côté symptomes, il commence à en avoir:

- Je me sens par moment assez déconnecté en société: je ne sais souvent pas de quoi les gens parlent, ni quels référents ils utilisent. C'est troublant 

- Je me retrouve dans l'incapacité chronique de regarder une page de publicité: je me sens totalement agressé et vulnérable face à elle: je ne peux la bloquer comme dans Safari ou Firefox  La pub est une pollution très pénible.

- Au fil des années, j'ai remplacé un écran par un autre (l'ordi), mais pas _obligatoirement_ plus interactif suivant les moments. Je ne joue pas et je n'ai pas de console non plus. Le seul avantage c'est que je peux difficilement m'endormir devant 

Mais la télé oué beh je m'en passe de mieux en mieux jour après jour


----------



## Giam_ (5 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Un poste de télé en sursis, une mauvaise réception après annulation de l'abo cable, pas le fric à mettre dans une carte TNT dans mon Mac, ma consommation télévisuelle baisse de plus en plus.
> 
> Je dois regarder une soirée Arte par semaine, mais j'oublie de plus en plus.
> Côté symptomes, il commence à en avoir:
> ...



Je suis sur la même longueur d'onde que toi - mais n'oublions pas de dire que nous parlons en situation privilégiée, nous sommes dans un centre urbain singulièrement bien alimenté en médias. 
La situation tend tout de même à évoluer dans les provinces reculées avec l'arrivée de l'ADSL  ce n'est pas encore l'Afrique   
Kant à ARTE, elle est une chaîne suivie à 70% (je crois savoir) par les Parisiens et les Berlinois et probablement à 90% par des urbains...c'est symptomatique et c'est dommage en même temps


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Mai 2006)

arte....:sleep:   :rose: j'ai beau essayer ... j'y arrive pas!


----------



## La mouette (6 Mai 2006)

Je ne regarde presque pas la télé...parfois des séries télé bien grave, comme Stargate ...mais sinon quelques documentaires, pour le reste ...niet


----------



## Giam_ (6 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> arte....:sleep:   :rose: j'ai beau essayer ... j'y arrive pas!



C'est une question de sensibilité - c'est paradoxalement la chaîne de télévision la plus innovante et la moins regardé. Le travail de design, de cadrage, sur l'association des langages est formidable sans parler des contenus.

Je conseil l'écoute via le podcast de France Culture la dernière émission "les vendredis de la philosophie" - sur la question de la nécessité de faire l'effort de penser (aussi), ça me paraît être d'actualité dans ce thread.


----------



## Yip (6 Mai 2006)

Moi j'avoue, j'ai voté "souvent", j'ai 45 ans et j'ai eu bien le temps d'être intoxiqué dans mon jeune temsp.

Ceci dit il y aurait eu une rubrique "de moins en moins" j'aurais voté ça, je surfe, bouquine, écoute de la musique de plus en plus. En fait mon épouse (qui a eu la télé bien plus tard que moi) est bien plus accro et maintenant reste la dernière assez tard. Ce qui me console c'est que ma fille de 14 ans la regarde encore largement moins que moi. Bon elle est devant son ordi (un iMac G5 :love: ) mais c'est quand même mieux.

De plus en plus avec elle on se choisit un bon petit DVD et après on laisse la droguée toute seule...


----------



## Yip (6 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne regarde presque pas la télé...parfois des séries télé bien grave, comme Stargate ...mais sinon quelques documentaires, pour le reste ...niet




C'est pour ça que je regarde M6 et pour quelques nanars SF ou Fantastique bien baveux :rateau: :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Mai 2006)

Je ne garderais que trois chaînes: Radio-Canada (télé), TV5, et arte. On peut l'avoir au Québec, et la plupart du temps, c'est très intéressant, en tout cas, toujours bien fait.

Ce qui est étonnnant, c'est que j'arrive beaucoup plus facilement à fermer la TV, en devenant rationnelle et me disant "Bon, c'est assez", en comparaison d'Internet...  

Des trucs?   

(baisser le capot blanc, je sais, je sais...)


----------



## twk (6 Mai 2006)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bon elle est devant son ordi (un iMac G5 :love: )



Bande de geek


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Mai 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Je conseil l'écoute via le podcast de France Culture la dernière émission "les vendredis de la philosophie" - sur la question de la nécessité de faire l'effort de penser (aussi), ça me paraît être d'actualité dans ce thread.


comme le chante "tryo" "sortez les ,sortez les poubelles , sortez les poubelles audiovisuelles,les ordures télévisuelles,
donnez nous des jeux les plus malsains
la cage au milieu du salon aime voir les fauves tourner au rond,
donnez nous des images prémachées

étalez la maille, montrez qu'il ya que la thune qui aille

tirer vers le bas , ma télé adore ça

passez nous l'envie de reflechir a coups de concepts débillisimes"


----------



## Giam_ (6 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comme le chante "tryo" "sortez les ,sortez les poubelles , sortez les poubelles audiovisuelles,les ordures télévisuelles,
> donnez nous des jeux les plus malsains
> la cage au milieu du salon aime voir les fauves tourner au rond,
> donnez nous des images prémachées
> ...




 

Il faut vraiment écouter cette émission, ils évoquent même Patrick Lelay ! dans une émission de France Culture ! qui plus est de philosophie - rendez-vous compte  


(c'est une rediffusion en fait)


----------



## elKBron (6 Mai 2006)

eh bien : rarement. une seule chaine qui m interesse : la cinquieme.
une seule emission culte pour moi : Tracks. Permet de me tenir au courant de ce qui se fait de pas mal niveau zik dans le monde


----------



## rockindé (6 Mai 2006)

Je regarde peu la télé:
le midi naruto sur game-one
et le journal, sur Canal +, du fameux harry...quoique je préfère la petite brunette mignonette(les goûts et les couleurs quoique là c' est plutôt orientation sexuelle).

Quelques belles affiches du Top14, avec les équipes qui envoient du jeu vers les ailes...mtv pulse de temps à autres...The shield saison 4 tout les jeudi soir sur décalé...une misère la télé à aujourd' hui.ha oui tracks.Pour les chaînes du savoir: internet permet d' avoir plus rapidemment accès à ce que l' on recherche...


----------



## Claude number X (8 Mai 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour les chaînes du savoir: internet permet d' avoir plus rapidemment accès à ce que l' on recherche...



Ouai mais ça n'a pas encore l'esthétisme d'un reportage du National Geographic


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Mai 2006)

Ce soir je projète à quelques amis sur mon écran de 2m40 l'opéra baroque _Platée_ de Rameau, avec souper à l'entracte.

Hier soir c'était _Careful_ de Guy Maddin, on se serait cru à l'Étrange festival&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> arte....:sleep:   :rose: j'ai beau essayer ... j'y arrive pas!




Idem avec TF1, M6, F2 et toute le reste quasiment...

En plus c'est sur ARTE qu'il y a le plus de cul.


----------



## teo (8 Mai 2006)

A ma décharge et pour être très honnête, hier j'ai regardé le fillm de deuxième partie de sorée sur la _télé de maçon_* et je dois dire que si le film était naze, ça m'a bien fait penser à rien, exactement ce dont j'avais besoin 


* je n'ai absolument rien contre cette corporation, c'est juste une référence à ce qui m'a fait arrêté de regarder cette chaine


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> arte....:sleep:   :rose: j'ai beau essayer ... j'y arrive pas!




Ha ? Une de celles que je préfère ; avec entre autres "Ripostes" le dimanche à 18 h (débat politique ou grand thème du moment).

Sinon je regarde avec parcimonie..  J'apprécie les débats politiques, les émissions musicales en direct et quelques séries plus particulièrement.

Voili voilou..


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? Une de celles que je préfère ; avec entre autres "Ripostes" le dimanche à 18 h (débat politique ou grand thème du moment).
> 
> Sinon je regarde avec parcimonie..  J'apprécie les débats politiques, les émissions musicales en direct et quelques séries plus particulièrement.
> 
> Voili voilou..


ripostes c'est france5


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ripostes c'est france5



C'est vrai... tu chipotes ....


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est sur ARTE qu'il y a le plus de cul.



J'ai entendu une explication à ce niveau, tiens...
Arte est une chaine franco-allemande, donc par définition, c'est une chaine européenne.
Or il n'y a pas d'équivalent du CSA au niveau européen, rien, nada, peau d'balle.
Du coup Arte diffuse ce qu'elle veut quand elle veut.

Intéressant non? :sleep:

Voilà voilà...
Sinon je raconterai pas ma vie, non non, la fermeture du bar m'a tellement fait gamberger, je refuse tout net.
A peine si j'ai répondu au sondage...


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai... tu chipotes ....


mmm podutout! france 5 et arte c'est po pareil du tout!!!


----------



## zigouiman (9 Mai 2006)

et combien regardent la télé avec le portable sur les genoux pour surfer sur MacGé ?


----------



## .Steff (9 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> et combien regardent la télé avec le portable sur les genoux pour surfer sur MacGé ?


----------



## Claude number X (9 Mai 2006)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> et combien regardent la télé avec le portable sur les genoux pour surfer sur MacGé ?



Ben y'a moi déjà. Par contre un petit tour du programme me fait dire que je vais passer plus de temps à regarder l'écran du Ti que ma télé ce soir. Il y avait quand même une comédie sympathique pas encore trop seriné avec Kimberlain, Auteuil et Garcia en première partie de soirée, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2006)

Pour être tout a fait franche je regarde les émissions de canal + en ligne sur leur site.
Et oui, je ne peux pas vraiment m'en passer de la télé mais je me soigne.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Pour être tout a fait franche je regarde les émissions de canal + en ligne sur leur site.
> Et oui, je ne peux pas vraiment m'en passer de la télé mais je me soigne.



He ben pour être franche aussi, nous voulions nous abonner à canal mais étant donné le renvoi de Karl Zero ils iront se faire voir !!!


----------



## Fondug (10 Mai 2006)

> A quand le vrai streaming ? Enfin j'veux dire se passer de téloche, et avec juste un abo ADSL, un mac et un boitier, pouvoir recevoir juste les 5 chaines qui m'intéressent sans être obligé de prendre adsl + cable + magnéto + télé...


 


			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Avec Free, tu peux recevoir la télé sur ton ordinateur si tu es degroupé


 
Bon en fait, me suis mal exprimé... Ce que je regarde à la télé c'est : 1 film de temps en temps (sur canal essentiellement), des évênement sportifs (nba, golf, rugby + jo, champ du monde athlé, ce genre de truc), 1 ou 2 reportages et basta. Tout le reste (météo, news, etc.) je l'ai sur papier ou sur ternet

Pour avoir ça, j'ai une télé, un abo malignetv, canal +, canalsat, l'option magnéto pour enregistrer paske chui tout le temps dehors, surtout le we. Et ça coute un bras pour pas grand chose.

Moi je voudrai virer tous ces abonnements, et pouvoir choper sur le net les retransmissions sportives. Pour les films, location de dvd et basta. J'ai plus qu'un abonnement internet et c'est tout.

eyeTV "ne fait" que remplacer l'écran tv par l'écran ordi, ca ne résoud pas mon pb, enfin plutôt mon désir parce que je ne crois pas que ça soit possible... Via le net, on ne peut chopper que des résumés ou highlights pour le golf, le ski, la nba ou autre. Moi j'aimerai bien pouvoir choper en streaming l'émission que je veux, la stocker sur mon mac et me la mater en revenant du cinoche, du resto ou de chai pas où... Certaines émissions pourraient également être tvcastées, genre "arrêt sur image", etc, ça serait chouette.

Vous m'dites hein si chui un doux rêveur... Bon en même temps, j'arrive à faire ce que je veux avec mon équipement actuel mais c'est juste que ça m'coût un bras pour si peu de programmes regardés...


----------



## .Steff (10 Mai 2006)

Hier j'ai regardé Les poupées Russes en DIVx sur mon Ibook et ce film , c'est vraiment une Apologie au Ibook  ..
Serieux y'en a partout dans ce film. tout ca pour dire que je n'étais pas devant la téloche, et en particulier devant l'"Appel d'urgence " de TF1 encore une fois sur le même sujet que d'habitude...


----------



## yret (10 Mai 2006)

C'est mûr pour le bar tout cela !


----------

